# Help ? J519/CECM pin-outs for The Beetle ?



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi.

Does anyone have or know where i can find the J519 / CECM pin-outs for our cars ? 2013 Beetle Turbo 

I am trying to setup OEM Xenon headlights and this info is needed.

It can also be useful for other mods that need to use the CECM.


Thanks.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Is this what your looking for?


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Vwguy026 , thanks for your info.

I need the detailed pin outs for the module *J519 - VEHICLE ELECTRICAL SYSTEM CONTROL MODULE* shown on the right hand side index.

Do you have that information where you got that one from ?


----------

